
Hong Kong Is a Troubling Case Study in the Death of Democracy - mercurialshark
https://www.wired.com/story/hong-kong-is-troubling-case-study-in-death-of-democracy/
======
cafard
I should say it resembles the case of Baltic Republics eighty years ago. Hong
Kong's democracy did not go through some sort of decadence, it was just
stepped on by the far larger power that controls it.

